# Duryea Hill Climb Video CarlisleEvents.com #06 Audi S4



## s4racing06 (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...email
Let me know what you think. Bill III


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Duryea Hill Climb Video CarlisleEvents.com #06 Audi S4 (s4racing06)*

Sweet Bill!


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Duryea Hill Climb Video CarlisleEvents.com #06 Audi S4 (s4racing06)*

it there a website with more info on that car? curious about the engine drivetrain.


----------

